# Daopay und andere



## Nany (17 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe auch in diese bätrugen gefallen, und was soll ich mache zu kindingung schike?
ich bin bei Telefonhotline, Eventtarif, und Dao Pay. Brauche ich adress zu kindingung schike oder? wo kann ich die drei adress habe?
Danke! und sorry weil ich nicht gut deustch schreibenkann, trotzdem brauchen ich eure hilfen.


----------



## Goblin (17 Februar 2013)

> ich habe auch in diese bätrugen gefallen


 
Vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen hier

Ich versteh ehrlich nicht was Du uns mit Deinem Beitrag sagen willst. Was willste denn kündigen ??


----------



## Nany (17 Februar 2013)

Hei,
ja ich habe schon versuchen anrufen aber geht nicht. und jetzt ich möchte mich kündingung aber wie? für wo ich kann diese kündingung schike?
Ich bedanke me für deine antworten?


----------



## Goblin (17 Februar 2013)

Was willst du denn Kündigen ?


----------



## Nany (17 Februar 2013)

ja, das muss ich machen. ich bin schon fertig mit suviel geld bezahle.

Kannst du mir sagen wo ich finden die adress ?


----------



## Goblin (17 Februar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht was du meinst. Solle man mal in die Plauderecke verschieben,hat mit Nachrichten/Internes nicht wirklich was zu tun


----------



## Nany (17 Februar 2013)

Ok ich weisse wie compliziere es zu mir vertehen.
Trotzden Danke!


----------



## Hippo (17 Februar 2013)

Wo wohnst Du denn und was hast Du abgeschlossen
Was ist Deine Muttersprache?


----------



## Goblin (17 Februar 2013)

Vielleicht hilft das hier ja



> http://www.daopay.com/about/contact.php


----------



## Nany (18 Februar 2013)

Ich wohnen in BW und meine mutter sprachen ist Portugiesisch.


----------



## Nany (18 Februar 2013)

Danke Goblin!


----------



## Hippo (18 Februar 2013)

Ist es ein Handy?
Wenn ja - Vertrag oder Prepaid
Oder ein Festnetzanschluß?
Kannst Du mehr zu den Abos schreiben?
Bis jetzt haben wir wenig Hintergrund was Du abgeschlossen hast

É um telefone de cela?
Se - contrato ou Pago antecipadamente
Ou um festa-rede-conexão?
Você pode escrever mais ao Abos?
Tão longe, nós tem temos fechadura pequeno fundo algo você

Und wenn Du jetzt lachst >>>


----------



## Nany (18 Februar 2013)

Hei Hipppo kannst du portugiesisch schreiben?


 ich habe festnetz , ich wahr Heute zu anwald, weil ich alleine kann das nicht machen.ich weisse nur eins, meine Sohn hat in internet gespilet. und zeit eine par Monaten ich bekommen rechnung fur diesse drei anibieten.
Ich bedanken mich euch fur diese forum wie mir geholfen hat. weil woher ich habe keinanung.


----------



## Hippo (18 Februar 2013)

reverso.net 
Normalerweise ist hier der beste Rat die strittigen Rechnungen der Telekom rückbuchen zu lassen und die reinen Telefonkosten ohne die Beträge der Drittanbieter sofort wieder zu überweisen.
Aber die Aktion einige Tage vorher bei der Telekom ankündigen >>> [email protected]
Wie alt ist Dein Sohn?

Normalmente, o melhor conselho aqui será deixado re-reservado as contas discutíveis do Telekom, e, transferir imediatamente novamente os puros telefone-despesa sem as quantias dos terço-provedores.

Mas a ação alguns dias anuncia previamente com o Telekom & gt;>> [email protected]

Quantos anos seu filho tem?


----------

